# One week on



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well , Ozzy has been home with us for just over 1 week now and at first Charlie and the boys we hissing and growling but now its like he's always been here, they share beds, eat together and run around the house non stop. 2 nights ago i had to get up as i thought we were being burgled lol it was Ozz and Meighan having a mad hour , hope you like the pics. best wishes...........CHRIS ...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pictures Chris and lovely to see them snuggled up together :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gosh he looks like he has always been part of the gang :thumbup:He is a gorgeous young lad :001_wub:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am still every bit as in love with this kitten as before, and thank you for your PM btw.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

No problem Chez, your very welcome.............CHRIS.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What beautiful cats you have


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

..thank you CLEO .....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless his little/big paws it does'nt take MC's long to get there paws under the table :lol:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Aww, I find MCs are the easiest of cats to integrate with others. So soppy & sweet.


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Beautiful he is! My how often to you groom there coat it looks ever soo lovely!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Their stunning !


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

marafi said:


> Beautiful he is! My how often to you groom there coat it looks ever soo lovely!


Hi Marafi, thank you for your kind comment , all the cats get a good grooming a couple of times a week but when one of them jumps onto our lap or sits next to one of us we will usually give them a brush while they are sat with us and relaxed.......best wishes.....Chris


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

goodness chris hasnt he grown in that time, in the pictures you can see the difference he's already losing his kitten face. he looks nearly as big as the raggies.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jenny, yes he certainly has grown, and settled in so well with the boys, we are so looking forward to the new year and getting him out into shows. chat soon............CHRIS.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

beautiful, just beautiful, not much more to say,
ahhhhhhhh,
michelle x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He is so gorgeous xxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

